# 50 keeper crappie.



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Went to Conroe today with my good buddy. We got on some slabs. 20ft of water on jigs.
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Is that why the lake level went down......LOL 

Awesome catches.... Stay At'um.....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I'm not much of a crappie fisherman, love to do it here and there....definitely a fun trip with my buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> I'm not much of a crappie fisherman, love to do it here and there....definitely a fun trip with my buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Were y'all live scoping out of a camo boat?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yes sir, was that you next to us?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hold on, there were two legends on Conroe today?!?!

Dang it boy! Ain't no fish left in the lake! Hahaha.



silentkilla said:


> tommy261 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of a crappie fisherman, love to do it here and there....definitely a fun trip with my buddy.
> ...





tommy261 said:


> Yes sir, was that you next to us?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

HaHaHaHaaaaa..... No I'm 4hrs north....LOL 
I heard of y'all out there scoping.... I've got eyes on that lake....LOL


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Must have been your buddy in a kingfisher boat, skulling around with his paddle...only boat near us

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I was going to say-you need to get back to the bass fishing. Leave the crappie to us. All we need is one more crappie fisherman on Conroe.
Nice stringer!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Dont worry, about to get on trout and reds.... lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Had to be a lot of fun, nice crappie!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Man that had to be fun... Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice haul, gonna be a great fish fry!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*no prisoners*

relax Tommy, you don't have to kill everything you see everytime you go. think about the future, and leave a few for breeding purposes. But that looks like some serious chowola. Do you fillet crappie, or fry whole??:texasflag


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

We filet for a fish fry, not fishing as much as I would like. So freezer is getting empty . melissa and her 2 daughters love my fish tacos. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pictures too, they capture the feeling you have when your crappie fever breaks


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice mess of sac-a-laits! I normally catch and release most of the time, but I will keep crappie as theyâ€™re my favorite freshwater fish to eat. Delicate tender meat that is delicious any way you cook it. Your family has some good eating coming their way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Tommy as usual. I did have a friend call and ask where to get minnows by pound ( Sheldon Bait) so some are on them!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I fished one day for crappie this year, my buddy and I have 50 keepers ( our legal limit) if that hurts our future fishery than we have a major problem. I have released my share of all types of fish for 40 years. Taking some for a family fish fry isnt illegal, I do pay for my own fishing license, and abide by all fishing regulations. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I support the catch and keep. Whole heartedly. My comment was about my personal preference to always keep crappie, even though I normally C&R, because crappies are so tasty. I thought it came out that way. Apologies if taken otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Definitely not your post....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

